# Want to put a live chat room on trading site, any ideas how to do this?



## Cindywhite (4 November 2014)

Hi, I have a trading website and quite a few members have suggested that adding a chat room would be a great idea.

I'm searching for something I might be able to integrate well into my site. 

Has anyone tried RumbleTalk or Envolv?


----------



## Sean K (4 November 2014)

Smells like spiced ham?


----------



## Joe Blow (4 November 2014)

You'd probably get a better response to this question on a forum for website owners, and I must admit to being a little suspicious about your motives for starting this thread here.

However, I'll give you the benefit of the doubt and recommend ArrowChat, which I have used in the past and integrates easily and simply with various forum software packages.

You may be looking for something more sophisticated and feature rich. If so, then I recommend asking at a webmaster forum such as Digitalpoint forums.


----------



## saroq (12 November 2014)

Not really suited to chat but I've seen Omnovia http://www.omnovia.com/  used a lot and different sites.  This one  http://www.flashcoms.com/  is suited to be used for chat.


----------

